# MSFT



## MrMatt (Dec 21, 2011)

Well MSFT is looking a bit rich, and I've been wantin to buy for a while, I really should have.

But with the recent drop what do you think?

FYI, I got a Windows 11 laptop last week, it's really nice. 

I was okay with windows 7, and felt Windows 10 was worth upgrading to, windows 11 seems even nicer and smoother user experience.
They're pushing hard with buildign userbase (Minecraft, Linkedin, GitHub) 

I think they have a good plan and seem to be executing well. The question is if you think they're at a good entry point now.


----------



## Jimmy (May 19, 2017)

Greg Newman was on BNN today saying tech is way oversold and undervalued. We may not be at the absolute bottom yet but are in deep value territory and now would be a good entry point to start adding. He likened it to where materials and energy stocks were 2 years ago. Many other areas are getting cheaper too. I am adding a little after weeks like we just had.

The blue chip tech stocks are never the cheapest but I may add some Microsoft or Adobe for a little more peace of mind. They have good recurring revenue and pretty good charts for any industry actually. They had good earnings still so should be ok. Some other FAANGS didn't do so well (Netflix, Amazon)


----------



## cainvest (May 1, 2013)

Not sure as an individual stock buy, I'll just own it as part of an ETF. 

Windows 11 does look like a step forward but I'm not up to date on MS's revenue model to see how much that'll drive them for years to come.


----------



## Ponderling (Mar 1, 2013)

I usually buy individual stocks, but when it comes to tech, I stick mostly to IYW to hold a basket for me.


----------



## marina628 (Dec 14, 2010)

I own a lot of MSFT But think I will try DCA on a few of the stocks for the rest of 2022 ,these stock may all be on sale now and ramp up again by the fall.


----------



## MrMatt (Dec 21, 2011)

cainvest said:


> Not sure as an individual stock buy, I'll just own it as part of an ETF.
> 
> Windows 11 does look like a step forward but I'm not up to date on MS's revenue model to see how much that'll drive them for years to come.


Dated report, but it has a nice graph








Filing shows where Microsoft is really making its money; reveals M&A spending; adds Netflix, Hulu, Tencent to list of rivals


Microsoft may be toying with the idea of buying Tik-Tok, but more than ever, its bread-and-butter is basic cloud services and server software for businesses. Speaking of M&A, Microsoft was… Read More




www.geekwire.com















We got office 365 for our home, and while I liked Google Drive, I think Office 365 Family is better. 
Office online was free, so no biggie there, but.
1. We get full versions of office apps.
2. We get fully functional mobile versions.
1Tb storage each, I was hitting the free limit on Google drive so this is nice.
3. Onenote is actually pretty good. 
- I used evernote, but it's a bit clunky.
Google keep is great for short notes

Notion is nice and powerful but somehow a bit clunky/complex
Onenote is a mix, more powerful than Keep, less complicated than notion. I use it for personal project tracking. I also started using it at work.

As far as using windows, as a long time Linux user
WSL is pretty decent, powershell doesn't suck.


----------



## milhouse (Nov 16, 2016)

I like the chart if just to show trending and relative scale across the product lines and


----------



## cainvest (May 1, 2013)

MrMatt said:


> Dated report, but it has a nice graph


Graph looks fairly good. Wonder how much more gains there are for cloud related stuff or will it hit a ceiling soon. Another check would be the P/E ratio compared to others in the same higher revenue spaces shown on the graph. If that value is reasonable I think it would be worth considering some sort of small position. Of course for larger buys you might want to dig a little deeper.


----------



## james4beach (Nov 15, 2012)

MrMatt said:


> FYI, I got a Windows 11 laptop last week, it's really nice.


Can it run your GPT3 tooling though?


----------



## afulldeck (Mar 28, 2012)

cainvest said:


> Graph looks fairly good. Wonder how much more gains there are for cloud related stuff or will it hit a ceiling soon. Another check would be the P/E ratio compared to others in the same higher revenue spaces shown on the graph. If that value is reasonable I think it would be worth considering some sort of small position. Of course for larger buys you might want to dig a little deeper.


If Microsoft, AWS, Google solve the cross border data flow issues, and keep a handle on integrity and confidentiality they will not hit that ceiling soon. I think the real limits are the reliability of pipes to the cloud.


----------



## MrMatt (Dec 21, 2011)

james4beach said:


> Can it run your GPT3 tooling though?


ahh, bored and trolling today?

I think most of that AI stuff is run on the cloud.

But Microsoft/Azure is working with GPT-3.








Google has DeepMind, Microsoft has OpenAI. Will AWS be left behind?


AWS has been inconspicuous when it comes to collaboration with similar AI research labs. Does this pose a major disadvantage when compared to Google and Microsoft?




analyticsindiamag.com





They're also rolling this out with copilot for programming.

I think Microsoft has actually really started to focus on solutions and bigger picture things.

I'm not sure if GPT-3 is actually better, but they definitely had a great PR campaign.


----------



## londoncalling (Sep 17, 2011)

FY23 Q1 - Press Releases - Investor Relations - Microsoft 

MSFT beat estimates on revenue and EPS but revenue growth was the weakest it's been in years. Am watching closely. Hoping to find an entry in the $220s or lower.


----------



## MrMatt (Dec 21, 2011)

londoncalling said:


> FY23 Q1 - Press Releases - Investor Relations - Microsoft
> 
> MSFT beat estimates on revenue and EPS but revenue growth was the weakest it's been in years. Am watching closely. Hoping to find an entry in the $220s or lower.


I think Tech is having a "bad quarter", but it's not really that bad.

I think a lot of tech spending was pulled up and accelerated as people went remote, now we'll be back to a bit more "normal".


----------



## Covariance (Oct 20, 2020)

MrMatt said:


> I think Tech is having a "bad quarter", but it's not really that bad.
> 
> I think a lot of tech spending was pulled up and accelerated as people went remote, now we'll be back to a bit more "normal".


Agreed. Macro to micro; Rising rates hurt all. Slower economy hurts (to varying degrees). Strong USD has a varying effect (foreign revenue worth less but US based cost doesn't change) on profit margins. And some business models are clearly not working like they did (FB, SNAP).

Focusing on MSFT. The windows WFH windfall is gone like a rat through a snake, but it's not the only leg for this company. Cloud is a solid growth driver for years to come, and steady/growing cash flow from the subscription business.


----------



## MrMatt (Dec 21, 2011)

Covariance said:


> Agreed. Macro to micro; Rising rates hurt all. Slower economy hurts (to varying degrees). Strong USD has a varying effect (foreign revenue worth less but US based cost doesn't change) on profit margins. And some business models are clearly not working like they did (FB, SNAP).
> 
> Focusing on MSFT. The windows WFH windfall is gone like a rat through a snake, but it's not the only leg for this company. Cloud is a solid growth driver for years to come, and steady/growing cash flow from the subscription business.


Oh I loved Google Apps (Drive, Sheets etc), I was a somewhat early adopter, and loved the flexibility.

But the MSFT solutions are much more full featured, we got MS 365 Family, and that's the subscription we'll keep.


----------

